# Speisefische für kleineren Gartenteich?



## VeinzFishing (13. Juni 2016)

Gibt es Fische die ich in meinem kleineren Gartenteich setzen könnte und sie dann auch angeln und essen  könnte?


----------



## smallfreak (14. Juni 2016)

Wie klein ist denn "klein"? Wenn er so groß ist, dass Du eine Angel brauchst um an die Fische zu kommen, kannst Du wahrscheinlich Karpfen einsetzen. Man kann auch Goldfische essen. Dafür gibt es Rezepte. Die können auch groß genug werden, daß sich eine anständige Mahlzeit ausgeht.

__ Sonnenbarsche, Goldorfen wären eine Alternative.

Mit 30m2 Fläche und 1m Tiefe (30m³ Wasser) kannst Du erfolgreich Karpfen züchten.

Wenn Du da aber wirklich drin angeln willst, solltest Du Dich über die behördlichen Genehmigungen erkundigen. Auch für private Angelteiche gelten gesetzliche Bestimmungen.


----------



## mitch (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo ?

da gibt es eine Liste von Speisefischen: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_von_Speisefischen wobei ja nur die Süßwasserarten in Frage kommen würden.


VeinzFishing schrieb:


> in meinem kleineren Gartenteich


und wie groß ist der Teich? hast mal ein paar Bilder von dem Teich

wir hatten neulich schon hier das Thema, ich finde Gartenteiche sind dafür zu klein.


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Werde mich auf jeden Fall über Karpfen informieren und auch über die behördlichen Genehmigungen,der Teich kommt ungefähr auf die Größe von dir beschrieben,Danke!


----------



## smallfreak (14. Juni 2016)

Karpfen sind __ Pflanzenfresser und eigentlich recht genügsam. Sie wühlen aber im Grund und werden Dir so ziemlich alles ausgraben oder ab fressen wass sie erwischen. In der Teichgröße wirst Du aber zu füttern müssen, das wirst Du kaum mit natürlichem Pflanzenwachstum schaffen, wenn Du nicht zufällig Rasengrund in Deinem Teich hast. Den würden die Karpfen abweiden. Das heißt dann wieder, dass das Wasser gefiltert werden muss.

Ich nehme an, dass das ein "normaler" Teich mit stehendem Wasser ist, ohne Anschluss an einen Bach. Wasser aus dem eigenen Brunnen oder der Haus Wasserleitung. Mit Bach Anschluss wären besondere Genehmigungen bezüglich Entnahme und vor Allem Einleitung von Wasser nötig. Da kann es unendliche Auflagen geben. Bei so einem Projekt ist man schnell zwischen Wasserrecht, Jagd- und Fischerei Recht aufgerieben. Ein Zierteich ist unkomplizierter.


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Das Wasser ist aus der häuslichen Wasserleitung.Weißt du vielleicht wo es günstiges Karpfenfutter und Pflanzen gibt?Danke für deine bisherigen Informationen! Ach,ja wie viel Karpfen könnte ich bei deinen erwähnten Größenangaben halten?


----------



## LotP (14. Juni 2016)

mind. ~1,5m zum Überwintern.
im Endeffekt genausoviel wie Koi.
10.000l als Grundstock, + 1-2.000l pro Karpfen; vorausgesetzt du hast ne ordentliche Filterung.


----------



## tosa (14. Juni 2016)

mindestens 10000l für den 1. und 2m tiefe. und es sind schwarmfische, also entsprechenden Besatz und entsprechend dimensionierte Filteranlage einplanen!!!


----------



## LotP (14. Juni 2016)

ach ja, zum Angeln im eigenen Teich braucht man auch einen Angelschein. Ohne ist es eigentlich gesetzlich verboten.
Mit Netz darf man.


----------



## tosa (14. Juni 2016)

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/welche-mindestanforderung-für-einen-karpfenteich.46391/

hier, da war das alles schonmal, ist noch gar nicht solange her....; wenn man denkt das dadurch der Fisch günstiger wird, ich denke eher teurer....


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Aber ausnehmen darf  man dann doch auch nicht oder?


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Danke für eure Hilfe!Hat mir auf jeden fall geholfen!


----------



## LotP (14. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/welche-mindestanforderung-für-einen-karpfenteich.46391/
> 
> hier, da war das alles schonmal, ist noch gar nicht solange her....; wenn man denkt das dadurch der Fisch günstiger wird, ich denke eher teurer....



Definitv!
Geld sparen tut man dabei nicht.
Vom Bayrischen Landwirtschaftsministerium gibts Eingabemasken für (u.a.) Fischzucht. Dort kann man Art, Futter, vermutlichen Verlust,.... angeben und das rechnet einen dann die Ertragswerte aus.
Demnach gibt es derzeit keine Möglichkeit mit Karpfen finanziell ins Plus zu kommen, auch nicht für professionelle Betriebe.
Die machen das alle zum Spaß bzw nehmen dann eigentlich ihr Geld über __ Hechte, __ Zander etc (Zweitbesatz) ein.
Wirtschaftlich kann man derzeit keinen Karpfenteich in Dtl. betreiben.



VeinzFishing schrieb:


> Aber ausnehmen darf  man dann doch auch nicht oder?


Das muss man "sachgerecht" machen; heißt im Endeffekt einen Kurs besuchen oder sich das von nem Angler ordentlich zeigen lassen, dann MEINE ich ist es aus legalen Gesichtspunkten her ok.


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Gibt es Kurse,speziell fürs Ausnehmen und nicht gleich einen ganzen Angelschein-Kurs?


----------



## smallfreak (14. Juni 2016)

tosa schrieb:


> wenn man denkt das dadurch der Fisch günstiger wird, ich denke eher teurer....


Es kommt drauf an ob das eine Einzelmaßnah me ist oder ob man ein Gesamtkonzept daraus macht. Die Natur ist in der Lage uns vollständig und kostenlos zu ernähren wenn wir ihr Platz und Zeit geben.    

Viele Küchenabfälle die beim Putzen von Gemüse anfallen werden von Karpfen gerne genommen. Müsli, Getreide, Nudeln, .. Solange die Pflanzen nicht verdorben sind kann man die geschnitten anstatt auf den Kompost zu geben auch den Karpfen füttern. Man kann auch mal eine Handvoll Grasschnitt zufüttern wenn das Gras sauber und nicht mit Benzin, Öl, oder Lack vom Benzinmäher verunreinigt ist.

Die Karpfen Sch- äh, den Teichschlamm, kann man wieder als Dünger aufs Gemüsebeet oder Getreidefeld geben.

Karpfen fangen auch mal klein an und man muss die ja nicht 20 Jahre wachsen lassen. Wenn man 10cm Wachstum im Jahr rechnet, wird ein dreijähriger Karpfen etwa 30cm groß und ein halbes Kilo schwer sein, vieleicht etwas mehr. Die Weibchen werden mit 4 Jahren geschlechtsreif und wenn man die ersten 5 Jahre jedes Jahr eine Handvoll Besatzfische zugibt kann man ab dem 5. Jahr die größten Fische heraus nehmen und hat immer noch Nachwuchs.

Für monatlich einen Karpfen sollte sich das dann schon ausgehen.

Wenn man so etwas auf langfristig auslegt und nicht nur als Turbo Wachstum in einer Badewanne braucht man kein Zusatzfutter und die Investitionskosten amortisieren sich auch. Platz, Zeit und etwas Arbeit, den Rest macht die Natur.

Es wäre allerdings effizienter, das als Kommunen Projekt zu machen und dann gleich ein wenig größer. Neusiedler Karpfenteich E.V.


----------



## wander-falke (14. Juni 2016)

Stichwort Aquaponik:

* defekter Link entfernt *
Freitag, 24. Juni, 19:00 Uhr bis Freitag, 24. Juni, 21:00 Uhr
Webinar: Bau einer Aquaponik-Anlage mit handelsüblichen Materialien


----------



## VeinzFishing (14. Juni 2016)

Smallfreak,reicht ein 10m langer und breiter,1,60 tiefer Teich für 2-3 Karpfen?


----------



## smallfreak (15. Juni 2016)

VeinzFishing schrieb:


> Smallfreak,reicht ein 10m langer und breiter,1,60 tiefer Teich für 2-3 Karpfen?


Karpfenteich
Im Prinzip Jein.  Karpfen mögen es warm, es darf ruhig auch flacher sein, nur zum Überwintern muss es tief genug sein damit es nicht zu friert.

In den Richtlinien für biologische Teichwirtschaft in Österreich rechnet man bei Karpfen eine Besatz Dichte von ca 4m² pro Tier bis 100g, bzw. 20m² pro Tier bis 700g. In Deutschland wird das ähnlich sein. Bei konventioneller Haltung geht mehr.

Wenn Der Teich also bei 10m Länge noch 4m breit ist kannst Du sicher auch 10 kleine Karpfen drin schwimmen lassen. Die fangen ja auch winzig an. Du kannst sie dann aber nicht 3 Jahre bis zur üblichen Schlachtreife drin lassen, denn dann wäre jeder schon 30cm groß und sicher über 1000g.

Drei Karpfen wären aber sicher traurig, weil das zumindest in der Jugend ein Schwarm Fisch ist, also wenigstens 10 Tiere.

Ich habe hier noch ein Dokument des Landes Sachsen zur Karpfen Teichwirtschaft. Da geht's zwar um kommerzielle Karpfen Zucht, steht aber alles drin. Die rechnen die Teichfläche allerdings in Hektar (10.000m²) Teichfläche und da mit ~1500kg Fisch pro Jahr und Hektar, also der jährliche Ertag = Zuwachs. Bei dreijährigen Karpfen wären das ~1000 Fische á 1.5 kg pro Hektar oder 10m² pro (entnommenem) Fisch x3 = 3000 Fische gemischter Größe insgesamt pro Hektar. Das ist sicher die Obergrenze des erträglichen. Da muss auf jeden Fall zugefüttert werden, sonst erreichen sie das Zielgewicht nicht.


----------



## Tottoabs (19. Juni 2016)

VeinzFishing schrieb:


> Gibt es Kurse,speziell fürs Ausnehmen und nicht gleich einen ganzen Angelschein-Kurs?


Kurse,speziell fürs Ausnehmen ist eher was aus dem Kochsektor. Beim Angelschein geht es eher um das Töten.


----------



## laolamia (19. Juni 2016)

die regelungen sind ländersache, in brandenburg zb darfst du friedfische auch ohne angelschein angeln. 
nur fuer raubfisch brauchst du einen schein, angelkarten sind gewaesserabhaengig...solte bei dir privat ja einfach zu regeln sein 

tierschutzgesetze gelten natuerlich überall, bei uns wir grad diskuttiert ob ein jungangler verklagt wird weil er einen 2 m __ wels wieder freigelassen hat...catch and release ist laut tierschutzgesetzt verboten.

was einen angler reizt sich an ein wasserloch im eigenen garten zu setzen erschliest sich mir nicht, aber ich geh ja auch nicht in den forellenpuff.
ich fuer meinen teil wuerde mich lieber an einen fluss oder teich setzen und das angeln, die natur, das wetter und das alleinsein geniessen.

gruss marco


----------

